# Attention



## Bicycle Belle

I know more than a few of you have seen this and are rubbing your greedy little hands together to part her and make a profit from her. Fair warning, I fully intend to bid on this and if I don't win the auction I will at least drive the bidding up high enough to reduce the profit from parting her to nothing. I am willing to pay more than she is actually worth just to keep her intact as she fully deserves.
Good luck and may the best man/woman win!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-1930...ultDomain_0&hash=item58a11e7d5c#ht_5936wt_646


----------



## dfa242

Nice to know I wasn't the only one thinking the same thing...good luck!


----------



## bricycle

Great bike!!! Hope you win her Belle.


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

Should have half moon bars. Someone needs that chainguard so your probably going to have to pay for this one.


----------



## jpromo

Man, this would look good next to my '38 Zep!...sweet original.


----------



## Bicycle Belle

widpanic02 said:


> Should have half moon bars. Someone needs that chainguard so your probably going to have to pay for this one.



I believe her bars are correct and most likely original and I am more than prepared to pay for her.


----------



## jpromo

Bicycle Belle said:


> I believe her bars are correct and most likely original and I am more than prepared to pay for her.




Yeah, I don't think the half-moons started until late prewar. I had a '40 with these very bars as well. This one looks to be '37 or '38? Methinks.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

jpromo said:


> Yeah, I don't think the half-moons started until late prewar. I had a '40 with these very bars as well. This one looks to be '37 or '38? Methinks.




Why does the listing have it described as a boys bike?


----------



## npence

With that chain guard will have to be 39 or later. It isn't the long one that goes on the 37-38.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Shouldn't get that high without all the curves of the previous generation and not many notable boy's transferable parts.
If a greedy parert wins, I could use that rack in this rust/crème patina.
Chris


----------



## jkent

That's just cruel to even talk about wanting or needing parts on this thread. If it was your thread it would be one thing but to hijack another persons thread just to make a statement about needing a part on this bike after what Belle has said, I think is just RUDE!


----------



## jpromo

npence said:


> With that chain guard will have to be 39 or later. It isn't the long one that goes on the 37-38.




Most interesting! I didn't know there were different ones, but, indeed there are.

Here's my long one:


----------



## scrubbinrims

jkent said:


> That's just cruel to even talk about wanting or needing parts on this thread. If it was your thread it would be one thing but to hijack another persons thread just to make a statement about needing a part on this bike after what Belle has said, I think is just RUDE!




The bicycle belongs to lodestarexpress and there is a public auction underway, so I don't feel like my comment is hijacking at all...I am not taking/diverting anything from anyone.
The question of being rude is your call, maybe I thought it was rude when you approached me about selling my Columbia I posted in the balloon tire thread and clearly specified I was keeping it.
True, I need the rack, but I wasn't being 100% serious...I rarely am.
Maybe it was my benevolence in hoping someone would provide me this rack outside of the auction so I don't bid on this one and carve out the rack.
Relax, Chris


----------



## Bicycle Belle

It's all good...I know Chris was joking. I'm not going to be crushed if I don't get her as I've found there is always another bike out there. I simply like the idea of keeping another girl intact.
I've also bought plenty of parts from Chris that most likely came from parted girls bikes.


----------



## rustjunkie

What a beauty, all that paint and pinstriping. 
Hope she stays together, good luck


----------



## jkent

Chris, If you take it as rude when a person attempts to buy something from you, Thank god I'm not your neighbor. You said you was gonna keep the Columbia And needed the SS fenders, There fore I thought you was talking about the 1934 Westfield (Columbia ) bicycle you had posted. I wasn't interested in it. I was only interested in the 1941 Columbia. I didn't know you was talking about both bikes. That's why I asked. I feel really sorry for a person that takes offence to someone approaching them to BUY something from them. I was simply trying to be the first in line if the bikes did end up for sale. Didn't mean to piss in your cheerios. I know now who I can't buy from.
Peace.


----------



## frankster41

*good luck to you*

Bidding is already at $255. Plus $85  to ship
For someone to buy at this price or more just to part it out, doesn't seem kike a good idea.
There's not alot of meat left on the bone anymore. A nice bike like this should be left together for someone to ride and enjoy. Good luck Belle.
Frank


----------



## catfish

I wouldn't buy it anyway. But at the price it's at now. And add in the shipping. I don't think these is any money to be made. Plus I'm sure the paint would clean up nice. The bike should be kept together. 




Bicycle Belle said:


> I know more than a few of you have seen this and are rubbing your greedy little hands together to part her and make a profit from her. Fair warning, I fully intend to bid on this and if I don't win the auction I will at least drive the bidding up high enough to reduce the profit from parting her to nothing. I am willing to pay more than she is actually worth just to keep her intact as she fully deserves.
> Good luck and may the best man/woman win!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-1930...ultDomain_0&hash=item58a11e7d5c#ht_5936wt_646


----------



## widpanic02

*Ok*

I just sold an earlier one if these that had the half moon bars. This is defiantly 1940ish. I guess the later ones had the girls bars like this. I could really care less about this bike ,but this whole dibs thing is gets on my nerves. I don't part out OG prewar bikes myself but who am I to tell anyone else how to spend there money . I think if you would of asked nicely for cabers to back out I think you might get a little better response. But then again there is about another million ebayer's that aren't in here who could care less.


----------



## Bicycle Belle

First of all I'm not asking anyone to back out. I am only making my intent to bid and bid well public. It is an open auction and I wouldn't dream of "calling dibs" or telling anyone they can or cannot bid. I may not get her but as a few have already said, she won't be worth parting out at a higher price and she is already nearly past being worth it at the current price.
My somewhat harsh first comment (if you see it that way) has come from the frustration of seeing so many lovely complete original girls bikes parted without a backwards glance. I save them when I can and move on when I can't.
*Also my phrase "greedy little hands" was tongue in cheek.


----------



## SirMike1983

widpanic02 said:


> I just sold an earlier one if these that had the half moon bars. This is defiantly 1940ish. I guess the later ones had the girls bars like this. I could really care less about this bike ,but this whole dibs thing is gets on my nerves. I don't part out OG prewar bikes myself but who am I to tell anyone else how to spend there money . I think if you would of asked nicely for cabers to back out I think you might get a little better response. But then again there is about another million ebayer's that aren't in here who could care less.




There are a couple of schools of thought. One is that other people will back off if you raise it. Another holds that the threads draw in extra attention and actually raise the price. There are quite a few people who visit the site here besides regulars, or for that matter members will to back out. Sometimes you actually draw people to bid against you by citing the auction, especially if its search terms are not well devised and it otherwise would have slipped past.


----------



## Bicycle Belle

SirMike1983 said:


> There are a couple of schools of thought. One is that other people will back off if you raise it. Another holds that the threads draw in extra attention and actually raise the price. There are quite a few people who visit the site here besides regulars, or for that matter members will to back out. Sometimes you actually draw people to bid against you by citing the auction, especially if its search terms are not well devised and it otherwise would have slipped past.




I would agree with you for the most part SirMike but because this is a lowly girls bike I wasn't worried at all about raising the price. She is really only worth anything to collectors who like girls bikes and there aren't too many of those. There are even less who are willing to pay above a certain price at all.


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

! Good luck!


----------



## jkent

Good luck Belle! I really do hope it goes to a good home and stays together as intended.


----------



## babyjesus

Bicycle Belle said:


> I would agree with you for the most part SirMike but because this is a lowly girls bike I wasn't worried at all about raising the price. She is really only worth anything to collectors who like girls bikes and there aren't too many of those. There are even less who are willing to pay above a certain price at all.




I collect girls bikes. Sometimes I find the ladies version of a model is cooler than the mens. Actually I'm frustrated I can't find any ladies models to match my mens bikes - to me the best is if you have a pair. Nothing beats a pair - it's like having a complete little piece of history, it's the complete work of art, not just half of it.  I could give a long list right now of ladies bikes I would love to have.  The fact they come cheaper is a bonus really but to me they are worth paying for and sometimes they are in great condition, well looked after..etc  A ladies wingbar is on a whole other level beyond the boys.

Good luck with the auction.


----------



## vincev

I have almost the twin.Mine has the headlight.These are the original handlebars.


----------



## ozzmonaut

I couldn't use a girls bike like this for anything, but out of sheer curiosity, what is a reasonable value for this bike? I'm assuming there are some rare parts or something that has driven the price up on the auction thus far


----------



## Nickinator

Hey Belle since you called it, I wont bid.  
I truly thought of parting it but, I read this and I will bow my head and back down.

Nick.


----------



## babyjesus

ozzmonaut said:


> I couldn't use a girls bike like this for anything, but out of sheer curiosity, what is a reasonable value for this bike? I'm assuming there are some rare parts or something that has driven the price up on the auction thus far




Its a nice bike - that's why it has value. There are plenty of people who like ladies bikes including myself and no you shouldn't part them out just because they are ladies bikes, that is a pretty terrible thing to do with a bike as nice as this one. Next time somebody has a nice ladies bike they are going to part out send me a PM with a price for the whole bike and maybe I'll take it.

It's not ok to part out ladies bikes just cuz they are ladies bikes. It's just sexist really, more than anything. We live in a modern culture don't we? Why is it ok to part this bike out? It's not ok. It's a fine example and should damn well be left alone. Why does everyone think it's ok to tear apart ladies bikes in order to build mens bikes. Imagine then there being only mens bikes around - that would also be pretty boring, and it kind of suggests only men like to ride old bikes which is total nonsense especially if you include the huge amounts of enthusiasts (no, not collectors) who just want a cool old bike to ride and don't care if it's mens or ladies. - There are many of them, maybe not in small villages in the countryside but in the cities and socially progressed parts of the world. So. Just leave the damn ladies bikes alone. k. 

To be perfectly honest I have a ton of fantastic mens bikes and it's getting pretty boring having all boys around - gotta get some girls in there to. It's just sad if it comes down to only mens mens mens bla bla


----------



## ozzmonaut

Relax man, I don't want it at all... for parts or otherwise. I just can't imagine it being a $400 bike but it has topped that already with 4 days to go. So this thing could easily top $1000 at this rate. I'm just trying to figure out why it is so high so fast. Is it rarer than other models? I've bought prewar ladies tanker bikes in much nicer shape for way less money. I'm just assuming it has some one-year-only parts  or something that makes it more desirable than the run of the mill prewar. It looks to be a decent bike, just not $400 worth


----------



## babyjesus

ozzmonaut said:


> Relax man, I don't want it at all... for parts or otherwise. I just can't imagine it being a $400 bike but it has topped that already with 4 days to go. So this thing could easily top $1000 at this rate. I'm just trying to figure out why it is so high so fast. Is it rarer than other models? I've bought prewar ladies tanker bikes in much nicer shape for way less money. I'm just assuming it has some one-year-only parts  or something that makes it more desirable than the run of the mill prewar. It looks to be a decent bike, just not $400 worth




I agree - more would be over but 400 is about the limit. I know you don't want it....  I just went off in general.


----------



## ozzmonaut

I'm beginning to think that the above post about this thread calling attention to the listing may be correct. I notice that the same seller has many prewar bikes available, some sitting at $100 that appear as though they would have more actual monetary value than the ladies roadmaster. Most bids occur in the last  minute of a listing, so I would say that this bike has not even neared its limit yet. I'm thinking lodestar might owe bicycle belle a percent on this sale.:eek:


----------



## Bicycle Belle

ozzmonaut said:


> I'm beginning to think that the above post about this thread calling attention to the listing may be correct. I notice that the same seller has many prewar bikes available, some sitting at $100 that appear as though they would have more actual monetary value than the ladies roadmaster. Most bids occur in the last  minute of a listing, so I would say that this bike has not even neared its limit yet. I'm thinking lodestar might owe bicycle belle a percent on this sale.:eek:



LOL I see there has been quite a bit of interest since I posted. It's all good though as I think she is out of the danger zone and that makes me happy.


----------



## ridingtoy

Go get her, Belle! Save that pretty gal.  If I had the room, I'd def have a few more classic ladies in my small bike collection.

Dave


----------



## chitown

scrubbinrims said:


> but I wasn't being 100% serious...I rarely am.




I cannot emphasize enough the importance of using the sarcastic font "*COMIC SANS*" when posting a lighthearted, innocent attempt at humor.

Other useful uses of fonts include:

*Book Antiqua*: to use when quoting old books or references

 *Trebuchet*: to use when hurling insults at deserving members

 *Courier New*: to use if you are passing on information and don't want to be blamed for being the source of bad news


----------



## Bicycle Belle

ozzmonaut said:


> I couldn't use a girls bike like this for anything, but out of sheer curiosity, what is a reasonable value for this bike? I'm assuming there are some rare parts or something that has driven the price up on the auction thus far




Ozz I think it's probably the fork, rear rack and chainguard mainly. While the fork is specific for a girls bike, it can be modified to fit the boys model and it has the very desirable lock which would probably be removed almost immediately. As far as overall value, well she isn't worth that much as a whole. I'm surprised that two bidders drove the bidding up so quickly but that's not the way I do things on ebay. It seems silly to just keep bidding when there is so much time left.


----------



## vincev

vincev said:


> I have almost the twin.Mine has the headlight.These are the original handlebars.




I hope the price keeps climbing.It makes me like this lady even more than I did when I bought it.


----------



## Nickinator

you also have streamline pedals on yours.

Nick.



vincev said:


> I hope the price keeps climbing.It makes me like this lady even more than I did when I bought it.


----------



## bike

*great advice*



chitown said:


> I cannot emphasize enough the importance of using the sarcastic font "*COMIC SANS*" when posting a lighthearted, innocent attempt at humor.
> 
> Other useful uses of fonts include:
> 
> *Book Antiqua*: to use when quoting old books or references
> 
> *Trebuchet*: to use when hurling insults at deserving members
> 
> *Courier New*: to use if you are passing on information and don't want to be blamed for being the source of bad news




My brain will never retain- ah well


----------



## ridingtoy

Bicycle Belle said:


> It seems silly to just keep bidding when there is so much time left.




ITA! That's like the bidders who are on top and keep adding bid after bid even though no one else is bidding. To me, if you do that you're just leaving yourself wide open to get bumped up by people not even interested in winning the item, just bumping you up as high as they can for the fun of it. I throw my maximum bid in there ususally late in the auction and I'm done with it. If someone wants the item worse than me then they'll just have to top my bid.

Dave


----------



## halfatruck

Belle, 
Did you get the bike?


----------



## Bicycle Belle

halfatruck said:


> Belle,
> Did you get the bike?




I was the second highest bidder. Hopefully she'll stay together.


----------



## Nickinator

Bicycle Belle said:


> I believe her bars are correct and most likely original and I am more than prepared to pay for her.




The bars definitely look correct- and why would they be wrong?...
Darcie


----------



## Nickinator

Nickinator said:


> Hey Belle since you called it, I wont bid.
> I truly thought of parting it but, I read this and I will bow my head and back down.
> 
> Nick.




Ha!  he's full of sh*t, he hates parting bikes, and only does it when they are really rough or or missing orig parts...
but certainly can't throw any stones at you for calling DIBS....*Colson Clipper ring a bell???* Ahem. 
Darcie


----------



## Bicycle Belle

Nickinator said:


> The bars definitely look correct- and why would they be wrong?...
> Darcie



Someone said they thought the bars looked incorrect. I said I thought they were correct.


----------



## Bicycle Belle

Nickinator said:


> Ha!  he's full of sh*t, he hates parting bikes, and only does it when they are really rough or or missing orig parts...
> but certainly can't throw any stones at you for calling DIBS....*Colson Clipper ring a bell???* Ahem.
> Darcie



What Colson clipper? Do you mean Nates?


----------



## scrubbinrims

I purchased the '39 Roadmaster Supreme.
Maybe for more than most folks here thought it would go for, but I really like the rust and cream color (I believe was 2-year only in '39 and '40, but uncommon whatever the case), her condition, and how a select few of top end ladies bicycles help round out my collection.
To jazz her up a bit, my intent besides cleaning and upgrading the wheels and goodyear tires if necessary is to add my recent reflector badge find and a pair of twin silver rays, which I believe she had being in this class and without fender holes.
I'll post pics in a month or so when completed.
Chris



  +  

  +


----------



## babyjesus

scrubbinrims said:


> I purchased the '39 Roadmaster Supreme.
> Maybe for more than most folks here thought it would go for, but I really like the rust and cream color (I believe was 2-year only in '39 and '40, but uncommon whatever the case), her condition, and how a select few of top end ladies bicycles help round out my collection.
> To jazz her up a bit, my intent besides cleaning and upgrading the wheels and goodyear tires if necessary is to add my recent reflector badge find and a pair of twin silver rays, which I believe she had being in this class and without fender holes.
> I'll post pics in a month or so when completed.
> Chris




Nicely done!  Where does one find dual silver rays (at least the bracket)? - might seem like a dumb question but I can't find them.

It's going to look great.  A collection that is properly complete has some good high end ladies bikes.  Ladies did exist in the 1930s and they also rode bicycles, or so I have been told


----------



## scrubbinrims

babyjesus said:


> Nicely done!  Where does one find dual silver rays (at least the bracket)? - might seem like a dumb question but I can't find them.
> 
> It's going to look great.  A collection that is properly complete has some good high end ladies bikes.  Ladies did exist in the 1930s and they also rode bicycles, or so I have been told




Thanks Marc...I can now say I have a true Roadmaster Supreme in one of my favorite colors of the balloon tire era!
I had initial, less serious thoughts of using some parts for my tankless "bent tank" base model in the same color, but I will in turn sell it to make room.

As to the dual silver rays, I bought them here at the CABE earlier in the year although I did not have a place for them at the time.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...f-Delta-Silver-Rays-w-bracket&highlight=delta
It took me 11 minutes to pull the trigger...it helps to stay logged on and refresh, besides hiring out to have the lawn mowed .

Not difficult to find silver rays, but IS difficult to find them complete with original plastic lenses with Delta emboss and with the bracket to mount to a shockmaster or swan type of CWC fork as this set up was on Supreme models only '37-'38, and into '39 (I think) and Hawthorne Zeps (used an additional bracket to slip over truss rods and mount under the fork).

Chris


----------



## babyjesus

scrubbinrims said:


> Thanks Marc...I can now say I have a true Roadmaster Supreme in one of my favorite colors of the balloon tire era!
> I had initial, less serious thoughts of using some parts for my tankless "bent tank" base model in the same color, but I will in turn sell it to make room.
> 
> As to the dual silver rays, I bought them here at the CABE earlier in the year although I did not have a place for them at the time.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...f-Delta-Silver-Rays-w-bracket&highlight=delta
> It took me 11 minutes to pull the trigger...it helps to stay logged on and refresh, besides hiring out to have the lawn mowed .
> 
> Not difficult to find silver rays, but IS difficult to find them complete with original plastic lenses with Delta emboss and with the bracket to mount to a shockmaster or swan type of CWC fork as this set up was on Supreme models only '37-'38, and into '39 (I think) and Hawthorne Zeps (used an additional bracket to slip over truss rods and mount under the fork).
> 
> Chris




lol - yes - may as well hire a cleaner and a cook as well because otherwise you never get the good stuff. I am in a different time zone so it's almost a given that I never get a darn thing if it's a good deal.  If the Sell/Trade had an RSS feed that would change the game completely. We'd all have cell phones beeping every time something got posted. 

Nicely done anyway Chris - I think you'll have a great bike when all is said and done.


----------



## frankster41

Doesn't the Supreme have a curved seat tube?


----------



## scrubbinrims

frankster41 said:


> Doesn't the Supreme have a curved seat tube?




Yes in 37 and 38, No in 39. 1940 and after, no "Supreme" models...or at least as specified by CWC in the literature.
They do share the same rear seat stay arc, double support tubes under the tank, and fender paint scheme though.
I have been studying up on Phil's writings, so if I made an assumptions not correct, it is not my intent.
Chris


----------



## RMS37

This is a good time to step in and say a few things about this bike; I didn’t want to post about it pre-sale believing that would potentially influence the sale and final price.

  Chris has noted that this bike has the provisional holes for mounting twin Silver Rays and does not have either a fender hole or a fork crown bracket for fitting the standard 1939 and 1940 lighting.

  I noticed this anomaly with respect to the cataloged versions of the bike when the bike appeared on eBay, and noted to myself that this feature makes this bike a one-of–one example on my CWC spotter’s life list. Beyond the lighting, the bike is quite uncommon anyway as I only have recorded three post 1938 CWC Girl’s Supremes so far, against the probably 30 plus 1937/1938 versions on that list.

   It will be interesting to see the serial number for this bicycle as I suspect, along with Chris, that the production of this bike falls between the end of the 1938 Girl’s Supreme and the decision to go with a single Person’s Reflecto-Light on these bicycles as shown in the 1939 catalog.

  I’ll post some additional info later.


----------



## RMS37

frankster41 said:


> Doesn't the Supreme have a curved seat tube?




  Cleveland Welding referred to their top-of-the-line series of bicycles as the "Supreme" line in 1937, 1938, and 1939. In 1940 the Supreme name was dropped and the same line became the "A" line. While that is CWC's naming convention, the bikes themselves fall clearly into 2 groups based on the frame patterns, 1937/1938 with curved seat tubes and straight chain stays and 1939/1940 with straight seat tubes and curved chain stays. 

While that summarizes the annual catalog listing of these models, the subject of dating the actual production of a specific bike is further complicated by the fact that the production evolution of the model and the changes, large and small, that differentiate these bikes were not likely to have occurred overnight on December 31st. It is more likely that the larger model changes were generally planned and implemented for fall, in time for the Christmas buying season (or, in some cases, in the early months of the New Year during the winter lull.) Smaller changes would have occurred as running changes when the factory found ways improve the product or expedite production and/or be due to outside supplier parts availability.


----------



## RMS37

scrubbinrims said:


> but I really like the rust and cream color (I believe was 2-year only in '39 and '40, but uncommon whatever the case)




Rust and Cream are listed CWC colors beginning in the 1939 catalog and continued to be listed through the 1941 catalog. Maroon and Cream seem to be CWC's default colors appearing more frequently than any other combination. Cobalt blue, black, and red are also fairly common with many of the other colors and combinations  and the "Two tones" falling it the less common category. I am also a fan of Rust and Cream and find it amusing that CWC described their burnt orange color as "Rust", a color we are all inundated in as aficionados of old ferrous collectibles.


----------



## Bicycle Belle

I just wanted to say congrats to Chris and I'm VERY happy with the outcome. It was much more important to me that this girl stay together than for me to win her and she has found a good home where she'll be appreciated for the special girl she is. 
*My apologies for the incredibly long run-on sentence.


----------



## scrubbinrims

The bike arrived with some scratches from the lowest amount breakdown possible and newspaper not really providing the buffer as used. 
The tank does have a wire hole and a missing switch underneath on the left side.
Good shape G3 tires which is nice, and wasn't expecting the rear reflector to be glass.
Serial Number is D56791.
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims

Also, noted the handlebars, stem, and grips were not in the box...anybody here win something from lodestar express with my stuff in their package?
Chris


----------



## bricycle

scrubbinrims said:


> also, noted the handlebars, stem, and grips were not in the box...anybody here win something from lodestar express with my stuff in their package?
> Chris




sob!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bicycle Belle

scrubbinrims said:


> Also, noted the handlebars, stem, and grips were not in the box...anybody here win something from lodestar express with my stuff in their package?
> Chris




That is just terrible! What did the seller say???


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

scrubbinrims said:


> Also, noted the handlebars, stem, and grips were not in the box...anybody here win something from lodestar express with my stuff in their package?
> Chris




Chris, I just emailed him about the missing poop ... Im so tired of this poop on ebay.. Ive bought stuff before with this exact thing happens.. For example ...rear fender pictured with reflector and upon package arrival sans reflector.. Id demand partial refund... Hell ill bid on his poop and never pay if you want me too... Say the word Chris!! Exactly bri SOB


----------



## ozzmonaut

I just assumed the seller was a member here, as I thought I'd seen a similar screen name in the past. Hope it all works out


----------



## scrubbinrims

The seller provided a partial refund (for the missing bars, stem, and grips and shipping damage/discrepancies from pics vs. what arrived...look at the right side of the tank and the seat tube) and I was satisfied with the compensation and kept the bike.
I wish I had just received what was pictured, which I was happy to have paid the initial amount, but it is what it is.
Upgraded the wheels from another '39 roadmaster, cranks, and nice davis deluxe w/w tires. Replaced the bars, neck and grips with what I had.
She was a dirty girl and got a thorough cleaning, conditioning the saddle, and even replaced the modern screw holding the tank together with the correct type.
Putting her back to specs, I added the dual silver rays and as a "Supreme" I added the rare reflector badge that was an option at the time, and the nicest Torrington 6 pedals in stock.
Still missing the tank switch and plan on getting the repop lens for the rack.
I took some pics before nightfall and they are below.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder

scrubbinrims said:


> Also, noted the handlebars, stem, and grips were not in the box...anybody here win something from lodestar express with my stuff in their package?
> Chris




That really sucks! Do they have any idea what happened  to them?


----------



## Boris

I'm glad at least that you were compensated for the missing parts. It doesn't make the bike whole again, but at least the seller did the right thing. Reputation is everything.


----------



## babyjesus

scrubbinrims said:


> The seller provided a partial refund (for the missing bars, stem, and grips and shipping damage/discrepancies from pics vs. what arrived...look at the right side of the tank and the seat tube) and I was satisfied with the compensation and kept the bike.
> I wish I had just received what was pictured, which I was happy to have paid the initial amount, but it is what it is.
> Upgraded the wheels from another '39 roadmaster, cranks, and nice davis deluxe w/w tires. Replaced the bars, neck and grips with what I had.
> She was a dirty girl and got a thorough cleaning, conditioning the saddle, and even replaced the modern screw holding the tank together with the correct type.
> Putting her back to specs, I added the dual silver rays and as a "Supreme" I added the rare reflector badge that was an option at the time, and the nicest Torrington 6 pedals in stock.
> Still missing the tank switch and plan on getting the repop lens for the rack.
> I took some pics before nightfall and they are below.
> Chris
> View attachment 106205View attachment 106206View attachment 106207View attachment 106208View attachment 106209View attachment 106210




What a beautiful bike - the dual lights are pointing a little on a downward angle?

I agree with fatbar - in those situations the only way you can take control is to bid on another of his items to keep the dialog going but it sounds like he compensated you in some way.  Shame he couldn't have just sent you the parts. How can somebody get it so wrong like that - I mean how could he not put what was pictured in the autcion - in the box - simple as that.  Good to know about the packing too - I won't be bidding on any perfect paint items from him without expecting them to arrive all scratched up possibly.

But the bike is beautiful - you've really brought it to life and some.


----------



## babyjesus

scrubbinrims said:


> The seller provided a partial refund (for the missing bars, stem, and grips and shipping damage/discrepancies from pics vs. what arrived...look at the right side of the tank and the seat tube) and I was satisfied with the compensation and kept the bike.
> I wish I had just received what was pictured, which I was happy to have paid the initial amount, but it is what it is.
> Upgraded the wheels from another '39 roadmaster, cranks, and nice davis deluxe w/w tires. Replaced the bars, neck and grips with what I had.
> She was a dirty girl and got a thorough cleaning, conditioning the saddle, and even replaced the modern screw holding the tank together with the correct type.
> Putting her back to specs, I added the dual silver rays and as a "Supreme" I added the rare reflector badge that was an option at the time, and the nicest Torrington 6 pedals in stock.
> Still missing the tank switch and plan on getting the repop lens for the rack.
> I took some pics before nightfall and they are below.
> Chris




Holy cr*p I just looked at the orig listing on ebay and it looks like the right side of the tank got scratched terribly.  On the listing it looks perfect, all the cream paint is still on it - what a darn shame.  This same guy has about 50 listings on ebay now with some interesting and nice stuff.  I imagine with that many listings at once on his hands he's not going to be able to do any better with packing and shipping this time around.


----------



## Boris

babyjesus said:


> Holy cr*p I just looked at the orig listing on ebay and it looks like the right side of the tank got scratched terribly.




Me too!!! There's absolutely no excuse for that!!! Especially if you are selling classic bikes for a living!!!


----------



## babyjesus

Dave Marko said:


> Me too!!! There's absolutely no excuse for that!!! Especially if you are selling classic bikes for a living!!!




In the 'stuff on ebay/CL' forum is a thread called "prewar blowout" which advertizes that the same seller has about 50 items for sale right now including some real interesting stuff.

I added the info about what happened to here to Chris' bike on there since I think people will for sure be bidding on many of the things he has for sale this week.

I would want to know if I were bidding so I thought it appropriate to mention this, but I did include that Chris was satisfied with 'compensation' albeit not the bike he was hoping for.

Right now lodestar has a ton of interesting stuff on ebay - seriously - check it out if you haven't.


----------



## scrubbinrims

I can always replace a stem, bars grips (the switch was a bummer)... when I look at a potential purchase, it factors in my offer/bid but not even close as the condition of the original paint factors in.
My impression when I opened the box was that there was fresh scars from poor buffering (which was large and did not have handles, basically not a bike box) and damage suffered previously between the Hartung auction and when it was packaged for my doorstep.
Old pics, Hartung pics, whatever...not what I was bidding on and the pics used for ebay inconsistent...trust me, it was not a slip of my wrench.
As Phil said, this is one of one being a '39 RMS equipped with the dual silver rays and a travesty, but she is safe now and almost as good as she can be given the circumstances.
I feel what I have and what I paid are somewhat equal after the settlement, but it's a damn shame.
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

scrubbinrims said:


> I can always replace a stem, bars grips (the switch was a bummer)... when I look at a potential purchase, it factors in my offer/bid but not even close as the condition of the original paint factors in.
> My impression when I opened the box was that there was fresh scars from poor buffering (which was large and did not have handles, basically not a bike box) and damage suffered previously between the Hartung auction and when it was packaged for my doorstep.
> Old pics, Hartung pics, whatever...not what I was bidding on and the pics used for ebay inconsistent...trust me, it was not a slip of my wrench.
> As Phil said, this is one of one being a '39 RMS equipped with the dual silver rays and a travesty, but she is safe now and almost as good as she can be given the circumstances.
> I feel what I have and what I paid are somewhat equal after the settlement, but it's a damn shame.
> Chris




Yaaaaaaaa a happy ending more er less!.. Ill have my zombie minions return post haste... Looks good!!!


----------



## Bicycle Belle

Sorry but it looks like pure lazy and incompetent shipping. I had a similar experience with a bike shop that I paid very good money to carefully package and ship a very nice og paint girls Colson. Well packing to them meant throwing her in a box with a few sheets of bubble wrap thrown in for good measure. Needless to say she had a few more dents after their lovely professional job. There is absolutely no excuse for it nor for missing parts.


----------

